

Ask HN: Serious alternatives to dropbox that work like dropbox - biturd

I want to top using DropBox, they have the more horrible support, completely lie about bandwidth usage, and close accounts without reason.<p>So I started looking for alternatives.  So any of them work with the local drive on your computer philosophy?  I don&#x27;t want to fire up and app and move files into it.  That takes too long.  I would like something like DropBox, that charges a fair price, gives you a fair amount of storage, and a fair amount of xfer.  And ideally, in the web interface, a way to show how much has been xfered on a file so you can delete it if the URL leaks.  Which was not the case for me, though somehow they claim sharing a link with my room mate, which was shared with no one else as it was a private picture she would be horrified if was shared.<p>How can a single jpg move GB of data in a day anyway, and how can it take them 10 days to enable my account and not reply in any sensical way to any of my questions on support.<p>Oh, and there is that issue of the Board members who shall not be named, and I believe a lack of local encryption before files are sent. Heck, they only recently turned on SSL for the app.
======
WaltPurvis
I don't know about your particular complaints, but I recently went looking for
an alternative to Dropbox because they've made it impossible to share files
without exposing your real name to the people accessing them, which is a non-
starter for at least one of my use cases.

I settled on Box and so far I'm quite satisfied.

~~~
biturd
Does box have a local drive filesystem like dropbox? It looked like you had to
fire up an app every time you wanted to use it for every youtube video I was
looking at.

Hesitant to install all these as tests since they seem to litter my system
with some rather deep stuff, that not done right, can and will eventually
cause you trouble.

Anyone know of a simple way to just mount Amazon S3 as a drive? Or is that not
possible with the way they name folders having to be globally unique; unless
that is only the top level, or in this case, the drive mount point name.

------
gfdgfdg
MEGA, best encryption, 50 GB free [https://mega.nz/](https://mega.nz/)

~~~
znpy
THIS. I cannot agree more: MEGA.

It just works, it has client for android, windows, mac, ios, gnu/linux.

Also, if you feel like paying, it's way more cheap than Dropbox.

And you get privacy! All of the encryption and decryption is done client side.
If you don't believe that, go and see the (public!) APIs.

------
mahringer_a
box or onedrive by Microsoft?

